# What Are Some Common Items From The Past That Kids Today Won't Know?



## hauntedtexan (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm not sure if I could find the link, but not long ago read about a high school:  teachers/staff were getting irritated about students messing around with cell phones in class, and a pay phone in the hallway didn't help either.  So they told students whenever they needed to make a call, they could use the phone in the office.  The catch:  the office phone was an old-fashioned rotary phone that sat on the desk-  and not one student could figure out how to work it!!!  layful:


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 20, 2017)

I identified all pictured items as well as used them.  Phone too.   I am definitely old as dirt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2017)

Something I still use on two of my TVs.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Something I still use on two of my TVs.



I have one of those, too- but yours looks newer and more modern  layful:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 20, 2017)

remember the library and microfiche?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 38673



And I'll bet the water from there was much more pure, fresh, and healthy than the chemical-filled junk that comes out of a kitchen sink faucet these days.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 20, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 38673


Kids would be looking for the knob...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I have one of those, too- but yours looks newer and more modern  layful:



That does look like one of the ones I have, but that's just and online photo.  Mine is an RCA.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> View attachment 38675
> remember the library and microfiche?



This is all I remember.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> This is all I remember.


Microfiche was the supposed to be the greatest new invention! Won the war for us, right? Oops, that was the guy in the other picture....


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2017)

This is a sculpture in the Sculpture Garden at the Hirschhorn Musem in Washington, D.C.  It cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Jul 5, 2017)

Had one just like this in my company car along with a $600/month bill


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Timetrvlr (Jul 6, 2017)

Haven't seen one of these for a few years:


----------



## terry123 (Jul 6, 2017)

I still have a few of those somewhere! Talking about the green stamp books!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 6, 2017)

Sunny said:


> This is a sculpture in the Sculpture Garden at the Hirschhorn Musem in Washington, D.C.  It cracks me up every time I see it.



Ah yes !   The good old typewriter eraser.  I wore mine out a long time ago.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 6, 2017)

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2018)

Shoe horn.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## rgp (Jul 15, 2018)

Rut Row...I still have a pole lamp.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2018)

Granpa Don's picture of the radio and TV tubes reminded me of these displays that they used to have in the local drugstores.

I remember my stepfather testing tubes and buying replacements for our television.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 16, 2018)

Timetrvlr said:


> Haven't seen one of these for a few years:


Uh, that's what we use here at the cabin

They still make 'em
and they work gooood


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 16, 2018)

a few years ago we were watching an old movie with the grandkids
one piped up, 'What's he doing?'
Fred MacMurray was dialing a phone




I think the movie was Double Indemnity


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 16, 2018)

True story: Heard this a few years ago. A little girls was give an old fashioned cash register with plastic groceries for a birthday gift. When they set it all out she started dragging the grocery items across the table rather then looking at the price then pushing the keys!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2018)

Not politically correct anymore, but with spent many hours with our cap guns.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2018)

View attachment 54016


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Granpa Don's picture of the radio and TV tubes reminded me of these displays that they used to have in the local drugstores.
> 
> I remember my stepfather testing tubes and buying replacements for our television.



I remember going with my dad to the hardware store to test tubes on a gadget like this!


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 17, 2018)

It's still made I'm told......


https://www.pinterest.com/brylcreem/brylcreem/


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I still have a few of those somewhere! Talking about the green stamp books!



I do, too, Terry.  My mom was into green stamps and she planned our grocery shopping around the Wednesday double stamp day at the store.  Then we'd come home and stick 'em into the little books.  I have a particular memory of getting the stamp books together and going to the Green Stamp Store and getting some fancy TV trays.  Funny the odd things that stick in your memory.


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 17, 2018)

These girls were as fit as fleas just playing a simple game that they all loved......


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2018)

Keds tennis shoes


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2018)

Mousetrap or snap-jack shoes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2018)

Saturday morning serials 
Chapters one through fifteen 
Fly paper, penny loafers, and lucky strike green 
Flat tops, sock hops, Studebaker, "Pepsi, please"
Ah, do you remember these?
Cigar bands on your hands 
Your daddy's socks rolled down
Sticks, no plugs and aviator caps, with flaps that button down 
Movie stars on Dixie cup tops and knickers to your knees
Ah, do you remember these?
The hit parade, grape truaide, the Sadie Hawkins dance
Peddle pushers, duck tail hair, and peggin' your pants
Howdy doody
Tootie fruitie
The seam up the back of her hose
Ah, do you remember those?
James dean, he was "keen", Sunday movies were taboo 
The senior prom, Judy's mom, rock 'n roll was new
Cracker jack prize
Stars in your eyes
"ask daddy for the keys"
Ah, do you remember these?
The boogie man, lemonade stand and taking your tonsils out
Indian burn and wait your turn and four foul balls
You're out! 
Cigarette loads and secret codes and saving lucky stars
Can you remember back that far?
To boat neck shirts and fender skirts and crinoline petticoats 
Mums the word and dirty bird and double root beer float
Moon hubcaps and loud heel taps and "he's a real gone cat"
Ah, do you remember that?
Dancing close, little moron jokes and "cooties" in her hair 
Captain midnight, ovaltine, and the whip at the county fair 
Charles atlas course, Roy Rogers horse, and "only the shadow 
Knows"
Ah, do you remember those?
Gables charms, "froggin" your arm, loud mufflers, pitching woo 
Going steady, veronica and betty, white bucks and blue suede shoes 
Knock, knock jokes 
Who's there? 
Dewey 
Dewey who? 
Dewey
Remember these
Yes we do!
Oh do we?
Do we remember these!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/webp;base64,UklGRhIUAABXRUJQVlA4IAYUAADwVgCdASr/AK0APk0ijkQioiGWeZVUKATEsTdur4YJiCOjz5H 6/un7Q1ffvH4y9m/bF1Z5lfmH7X/2/7x VXzC/43qx/WPsD/rF tPW 8wn7X/tb7x3pW/s/qD/3n/a9a76Cvlxfu98M/7f/ut7Rf//vbLH71Mi8 HmpN3T51O3nYw4OwZrKhWOqAnlFf7vlg/Z/9nwOj4k2FSbBToc/zb2fg4LqrxOt5puWqiXU3zz7nM8ik2Br1/8NRVyHhcQTekEbGlFq6doGVD67tQ3S LNV/A2RijLmPED7G1AdCdQx/q/iomtu26tM1vx5YRMn N7sJbWQ8DrjWJraQQezD7OSlTAkfG9EqRMa9zoChBr6ZIZ5uKT5mXJ1LpiH00yM4nouctbzySlUdYNPlOoiT24GaNPPvn0EMNyh/KNodA6Mz1MGKhjKVs0m1LXVqSvEsvSegYRf2OMxy2luNUp0GVlSxgTkNS6SueldxfC3QDQQvycih33PSad0TAKde4xp2zQlgA/7CU/QUSn 81o2EOfA2zGlVV0vaNuGmXJlj3uSWCVql1uJBpbNUU fm5eFHIYt5QBSpwyCrSx0qACB7972FxXRoUvRw46jzVAsG515uRJGeK7aurcnYixGghgFHYLuudMrqI1WF9LhXpcK5CXckRgp8RfaP9fNk39UQ1tqaT/Zsb WTmqVLWkLobk /MMPxsoIxEQw 5tagHQqc0JtI1DPl7Q/XEa682YzNHHvwB2BpcTjvj1DpGkdXnMn5XTbxoXaB/Xeihl9oXcInoMPY92mXSF1BzfOGRvXKxpAl Zw4dhrYTrMdocAoQGei edZJ19IsoNthJIf3fJm0AapflXcthpaEL2ZnLHOeSslztD5uO9S622KfVRcKurGaioK/5raF8CjzDisHWZvyuj/nsgsA/Be A/9AXyQwAD /cCAFVnelmlIKZIafXSBfeMgHAyGW6LX2DOhPEaJ4boxlhvE3TB1k4Gj8jfo68J4ls3eKZz9qt1K3/pzp2sYr/Pv8XRM3w6gBEUj0YUOR4Z3SBq2YQb/2nNtBJaldgQfTrQ4MU/EooFtEIqHW1DSCuAtwf3nHZPye7V/PVgClj7cQe/PhMw/qkWzgRLA70MvihWPaE9UuVLFzV7f3BIkUfALyLPAxkABZNEI1fV mYxFnaUP7YEJLp53pT19BTDASwDiKN5tnsggC8zzsNJ7tZdqtBGX/YoYCscjFYsW rfR7NkgP0XdCs3ndDtaSCBkTIOHx9KkkZJO7Im8uCjTiBTf9KD 8HiwzSjPvAHpQnXG Mtxza58fvTwTb/49OPtAVolM7KKJaPmASZEDO1QGaC0wznGaj3oJYehyGMR2mGkAwBRgJ5RVu7NlQzJJx060U/UUU/pVUVw6mNIcu8ZiK8G3jWtQYjsmhRZHbYs9Umq9UNEhiwX12bcjDEUhBbN0H 2eJVVyArXIHqB/EbVPJGtioeYHS7QqWZY q 9jZcef9VEPN89XoWDUO7UFSgKdyQdIS ws770MlKt9Y69c4U06Hb n2uuUqU0I mo4XmzX1loF14lu6KjUqoPuOpskQId G4vbL9Fjw1qsXlzUp3fwAVUZSZoEQj92X7d/It8mIOwrE1nchGOiPyYtk4W0FWj5S4Rmxj1EqXyr/HP0Gk5lWJBGEGUkTCuFfbp0fnak5EgfhTl0abOqTdOGd LB pe48th5nCezvdzQc9wIkNyic9MSIu/6ULwaIXvs0ofj3DN/uzAA/HqlDHSq9Ab227C/FfGh8cIThnpbYbpnAxKHetgCRZTqgEPmeuVSh/NQitF9iirbDU9q8sdasVcIrSKnDnB4/S339APEo9NcEpYqxZh1 vfwaduBK0hJ3tfuafntjMy2/XOdwwXUF24f01YG u8fcazqcAxpgo7drm/cBbPdYiLm6BSww6Fj5TPgFaeNFE cQPPnqjFlLtcSZkC12TGNP/3o0hOe945 vdgwNb hvosTFsu8lJDXZkLHZILJodgclr5SRxhxprHZ88Sqt7kd0UKx1NNNp9wLu7j3hpCfE8 YvXzcbaZtzXVwv/UCNjj210pc0bFGRTJpMms1AjRK8 rbz2FRPdceGHG7FsPKd5sszpuE0hmz4juNr2/FtLoL7e8CcYGnczCZrKvXL9uq7oEfjZgFsiDXa PwXTwDEdubSMF0KvLqHsfz5Sh4VrwpiyrWIz2gm szIriSS6rGubrl/Ip9oTpkVDzQTtc5KYf8xi u0jK783EVeqKL6pEese6Ysv3/MI8ltKAgohqy6ishlrCcD0ZKkR/Xh3ABdBP3ZgKcKmgeNP6Fl5cDQ3HHsYdZF/05dKyvzE1/eOJJyQwH3v9nudfrCQyVSxF7XF99Xm7hbOo0dYegzj4DPmyTdhFXEFjzoH57T5xYJmZaIE27APHzx6lVhSWxWvaTf6hGWGlTfg0hU5JX0bCtw2IOR0vvSQHAsQOKZP1TFYb4nVuA2rWn8iJfNhkQf6e8U3ihwaGuZWGSdqlMrjKI34suiBit956vSvFeeTjmbZx p89 TUA7g7gtpXLdH9XqEy/BYtYevTtEUb qdwOazVb7Fr5Mx5uXIAYyrkyfS62Ck2dxcyTTRFABLMsDe2NZntuPhj0QMxTJ0ZjHKqG/hA 1vCAOzs kdqydPQfu19D75M6bsxRE49mQq/LH9U/s1F8tEcs5Vci0Kvs4yP7ohLsbx6LylOlqVrA7mp9aPlg1kkNjHoh5ImvM7QrwD5Rr7 bIMsztXZiJduKVcsg9oECsh72BhkRdMyosda5UQpPw0G3l1 xUt/M7oD TJdFvI16QaQ7RNzSoLRPJbf8Mx7awDIhG/h3HRc XOcNMqX4XzAGzrfzNZHoT7B YR46/jF t PRnf9//k/UsbfYAM4GzOJS4uwLkw4uZyqf7 7Q5ZV9FtBnxklzqebR6K/eGWgk0GeOKKcQSc8B3ltaMRfwCM1S5AZifh394fakuVDIXN6 JZcs hEzTFOXejS6Fw7b44xgBKaXpTsmGl0SPOJU/tMyrcGWMpRzjH 8/b/A/H8GwubFO4uG61W9 Ko2mNt0FQyZRRCGeC4BGBpDZ82V1LsP4g07hzfSlR1g4Fy8 aAH15C JiYmJTNRCgNvW XeVL6wsTyAbOHdZbx73U39VxvPJsI2zw3kcQDsEiNjn/ h307Tg//XNKuj93mgKi6ksYzXHNBLUpvOxYEKhuG8Hf2URaRGqqia62pn/2KQUVEIG8JbkHwDW15ZOKSHvkHedegdI11mTIWBTzhjaNxdDCfMO4j3jh/9VXlBCP2JsSWlffqfdsgNBvWpegZWBJXWzy/QgOCKWiPG/3 4MnIVaZoERfAF93yZx1tmAkXAQdbvOWTkYr vdG ivwOg7q/V07SlRpI3RDZFfZPkAwxQ0CDSGrDNi8lmSl2FDwD7CEeb1IibOk5g8owDhysY4l5PQMJm1lW 8/hXTrgQMf4Vxp5Bw8mitdAvtDmpuehyMXgS0zHlrtnRZZU0XB1WHtvaNwkwEVCzO9KrFtyxfBE OExrZdXfQ5ff/gPZWIsSMU4CqCta5 7j/s9Q6tRnNcTWjNGrD3h5xkYX8t8QTTgB5K1RYgQf/ snpDxwnTsCecHMzfqMPJgxN/vJZHEPpQEp3KFKp8SvlBpw qVYQs0qAmEnmrPi3pDzbGzyDnukWgCt0zQI8aAMwwVvhcHk0qVB6bzkJ6fc7dVkPM0UPJwlyuOTl4u yeYwz2o8nKFsN/PVVxWqgrIJg9LOg5E67p5e6Blt5rdMtE51l6KQVTydyhygz68e6eTvXCzk95YtD4lXBWt1I0tizaR8xAED3C81yTsJHym V0Zpue/Z5A CPXnP/tZ6AAzthPpr1REDReszyR655kk1z55TQvJaL/eoG5nlV/5uUBg2gjsZB86lgzJrhZBxTJzBzAry4l8mE1Yq 6jEN/axvSPfm1H7ITknhKW1/5j5 rklhSCl7ykFL4tXHj/R GP2DJRFgoOicwVlBUCe enHyOxkWmoY4oPW yt3SVtRFXokBylOcDupPcrrzFTu/vI5N4ldFKghyOhrHVETk/Yd5 KwNuYSaoej6K/3VQqa5f4tmgOHsRq0dhhzU6QzcmVyGRwF4g FQe33N2et ZoPjULgn4WW12nE2ZbeAoYJduuvAAEPF3r3gbPLqkmnE/yR4n2adIsbMbrKKZv4TuLaVnfTbVeIZWKEyW5ez7SpuaAOpAVV1z3U I/2hPK4wvSgqda3RY2xP7TVOTr9PygtB6/5UEb NfbZRi7F3118/CrMEAG4JzLpB8EKvw3SNccppSOR0dOQ6xvR1LthKHOsbVRQOO1UVSU96HyCqVj/FleAju5hwoFiKaJIzrbFfRs2uzjrALkffWFcJxKPIMNQpcoRmcQzTR7x2JBMoJsxJFNtu50znzlw7u9FU EHHsn nBd1pURBVBeCraE61i40TSlF9Mqeaw/MmcVIs3GVxKAz0RNN2rOk3c7sT0DfOCs ZE44Tocq22yaZ9U5EGr0Xv0mlE9x4I4MVYxJyr8lRRtPYA4af/NO8H2FScaI3 qj6NMPmD0mg6XdtigmyqtC50d/SZR0DL fvx0254XKJxFLPXoM3VdvuPGaJTgYZTHsbV fbb231x2um qlztBjJIVtDKZIUCxPcToj9u2tvYdJ94r8BZ5 qGNpg5UiV/HjxZGiS2A8kFSQalcwSBiO9S6m75hwJJEmy5nwilY7I5cu2Me/b8Dj/hUvE1jrMs73WE0JxTMva/JjImWzcWODsyPXK3Ory2GihQ1VfmHFHkKEjA/NrRNKMupTiJflf2A/YVluZSw4rqXSoQOaLVuCiy9JVpGqP2icmkoBK5sPUp6fURttML01PxeE8Fm1aAoGFdN7Wf3R 4bCfu8EArn3TPcKO78cZHNxCXkZPR/QnbWroSVynRnNn6QwfdqcbouqAspWGFQY39kppPB FjI2ztsXg3zokKiBXAix2LWkHHfcaKgs91P2YR2crZaGq/XTvPGYN7tKTGJu7BAKARMiKLECT04VBHwKKfREagKqzlPREK6rheYJcqV6 sssuu8vfHk 0gE7Ti7l5uxHLUx5RMy7vFNIC 8ruf4EDi1MXa aYdt3ZDteiOr2cL/feU2wJesgW3/wyWHPgerEtvynX0arJoT986SugPXgmfYPKblne7CtksEGS yY66PJHASe3pa5sRWAFOQPcG22boyzpniK4LEkGpxq0AWCqj/xVcVMHAuGAa/VBy7Nnw4hNMjvB7i5cJX11xVcmV1B0QUGqKiPyZ4nuXbc mEBbXVwPgQEFSFF9561CME4VE9gHP4of49ZVtgvBF36qpyBonaR6/NPtyVy6E3yp/XrrK1SETcPrGc8wcIQnsCi9E9YD7kXNZKoctLj70CcMPiX6xqA1PC1JUFHBtFE5iJwxCigeJ7mz9DdrIKKZGn5oddPH3BSVt27i5EwvXTw6b0vS/NuhbWMzsYmL6vW/CutFNEL6m584yrtRMjWP8ufWcT/q2nyEYw89Sw/ygrAHzLo9iL5qMges/tG1o9s7ExiMXKTi5aypv7MResUYgA6K UEEai VX8HsPBqHoPtLOk2kCRK08u7KAvgBhoyjTFLDxNxxvg/yHw9mfq95yZEu6va74GNfxu9HAyYkXB8jIBufsDkG0qmo D8b2MKXZS2bojls/nn40GBY7MbAqWWws8I4SqIlfFk1QfCPbMBP Fsbw9LiySr2mqzPoVtSGEn9IC/GeJwXP6nbX/qLGJUkLelZAK ZFOj8kRXg9iXch1IQUsdlPFjIZiW/nLuZbhmEFtSoSHUB5H2eYHJZKZUUoTSlq/tim5SPqJNVnZvgPCx7rSF8PINmhh hxQxfdTrJN8nwTXQuBt2zQlmKcW7R72Xn08IrFGaHar/R4E6DlHlonmu6erzhnw6MXzpgWtgeUFd6KkkOKIYxfQack9dIM9IaeohvHU cdNqwhLig9pWKjjW28PicogzBooaRSHLb06EGqv NMQDqyQnQKHZWrfQH1UKHVa6lfjJbVYjBgomAkHcZN6GhegJSwR5PLYEa kr5kJgbHJwSt/LZMMDrTDvQYemOYInGjKcmJF9s9wJD8O4z2h4KyfNTTH/22TF7RwZ/inZpw1bIOxQsyA 74BfWjUfjzHekDWmKIAgtVRJ8HGtsTIUk 0h4vrgZZCJXma9MW2FBerGv9waVeAAD/UD1L9TZUs0w4pcxh37xLwkwXUIl6HJUqfduKjBbfHfkhQuVA9HlWhiu4DonkviboH1BQ339lHVOy/ggW7ZHvYFlcJDrc NlAkcnn48ZTyU/D8HLDz smtOudet3ER6WxuydFCGyqkrEYCr5TQSnE8Val75TNQufDdO8RnHBSOrZn17vSUU4NCXck6xSyGLFxLYauFU7CpaCXqoqUo4bX/EezTzgBPxGiNwragmBhyNwjIxJZmdHSfwEzmp45XYOkLvzZLkJQs0AAY8UgK1Bc2vHr03ptnSHSBg2AFzGy3QbCmpJFJZC1 ejRolCZRrFykrNht5MMQLxd53JVoqrBb6njZOId j/PX42V37motsV kiC 4ICEc6w13te/KaAKhtbOstt64GMmTcyZJV B1eIlVv4ixApkUBPKgNiyV4wrAYq7uXiob7FY6ijiBynF93W1KbYY2Et1XiJuSTuhG4o57sQcZoWiPETHa KnA5GdtB9B1gtQfHUuXB4w08YBjG42w88KiQlzw3adqfTXq5vSrUxOQ76F0yzfjS0uc5kNQ5io5GKBhOjAnuEjqaGPd1QAAAAAAA==

Foam hair curlers


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2018)

Spoolies hair curlers






https://www.seniorforums.com/image/webp;base64,UklGRhIUAABXRUJQVlA4IAYUAADwVgCdASr/AK0APk0ijkQioiGWeZVUKATEsTdur4YJiCOjz5H 6/un7Q1ffvH4y9m/bF1Z5lfmH7X/2/7x VXzC/43qx/WPsD/rF tPW 8wn7X/tb7x3pW/s/qD/3n/a9a76Cvlxfu98M/7f/ut7Rf//vbLH71Mi8 HmpN3T51O3nYw4OwZrKhWOqAnlFf7vlg/Z/9nwOj4k2FSbBToc/zb2fg4LqrxOt5puWqiXU3zz7nM8ik2Br1/8NRVyHhcQTekEbGlFq6doGVD67tQ3S LNV/A2RijLmPED7G1AdCdQx/q/iomtu26tM1vx5YRMn N7sJbWQ8DrjWJraQQezD7OSlTAkfG9EqRMa9zoChBr6ZIZ5uKT5mXJ1LpiH00yM4nouctbzySlUdYNPlOoiT24GaNPPvn0EMNyh/KNodA6Mz1MGKhjKVs0m1LXVqSvEsvSegYRf2OMxy2luNUp0GVlSxgTkNS6SueldxfC3QDQQvycih33PSad0TAKde4xp2zQlgA/7CU/QUSn 81o2EOfA2zGlVV0vaNuGmXJlj3uSWCVql1uJBpbNUU fm5eFHIYt5QBSpwyCrSx0qACB7972FxXRoUvRw46jzVAsG515uRJGeK7aurcnYixGghgFHYLuudMrqI1WF9LhXpcK5CXckRgp8RfaP9fNk39UQ1tqaT/Zsb WTmqVLWkLobk /MMPxsoIxEQw 5tagHQqc0JtI1DPl7Q/XEa682YzNHHvwB2BpcTjvj1DpGkdXnMn5XTbxoXaB/Xeihl9oXcInoMPY92mXSF1BzfOGRvXKxpAl Zw4dhrYTrMdocAoQGei edZJ19IsoNthJIf3fJm0AapflXcthpaEL2ZnLHOeSslztD5uO9S622KfVRcKurGaioK/5raF8CjzDisHWZvyuj/nsgsA/Be A/9AXyQwAD /cCAFVnelmlIKZIafXSBfeMgHAyGW6LX2DOhPEaJ4boxlhvE3TB1k4Gj8jfo68J4ls3eKZz9qt1K3/pzp2sYr/Pv8XRM3w6gBEUj0YUOR4Z3SBq2YQb/2nNtBJaldgQfTrQ4MU/EooFtEIqHW1DSCuAtwf3nHZPye7V/PVgClj7cQe/PhMw/qkWzgRLA70MvihWPaE9UuVLFzV7f3BIkUfALyLPAxkABZNEI1fV mYxFnaUP7YEJLp53pT19BTDASwDiKN5tnsggC8zzsNJ7tZdqtBGX/YoYCscjFYsW rfR7NkgP0XdCs3ndDtaSCBkTIOHx9KkkZJO7Im8uCjTiBTf9KD 8HiwzSjPvAHpQnXG Mtxza58fvTwTb/49OPtAVolM7KKJaPmASZEDO1QGaC0wznGaj3oJYehyGMR2mGkAwBRgJ5RVu7NlQzJJx060U/UUU/pVUVw6mNIcu8ZiK8G3jWtQYjsmhRZHbYs9Umq9UNEhiwX12bcjDEUhBbN0H 2eJVVyArXIHqB/EbVPJGtioeYHS7QqWZY q 9jZcef9VEPN89XoWDUO7UFSgKdyQdIS ws770MlKt9Y69c4U06Hb n2uuUqU0I mo4XmzX1loF14lu6KjUqoPuOpskQId G4vbL9Fjw1qsXlzUp3fwAVUZSZoEQj92X7d/It8mIOwrE1nchGOiPyYtk4W0FWj5S4Rmxj1EqXyr/HP0Gk5lWJBGEGUkTCuFfbp0fnak5EgfhTl0abOqTdOGd LB pe48th5nCezvdzQc9wIkNyic9MSIu/6ULwaIXvs0ofj3DN/uzAA/HqlDHSq9Ab227C/FfGh8cIThnpbYbpnAxKHetgCRZTqgEPmeuVSh/NQitF9iirbDU9q8sdasVcIrSKnDnB4/S339APEo9NcEpYqxZh1 vfwaduBK0hJ3tfuafntjMy2/XOdwwXUF24f01YG u8fcazqcAxpgo7drm/cBbPdYiLm6BSww6Fj5TPgFaeNFE cQPPnqjFlLtcSZkC12TGNP/3o0hOe945 vdgwNb hvosTFsu8lJDXZkLHZILJodgclr5SRxhxprHZ88Sqt7kd0UKx1NNNp9wLu7j3hpCfE8 YvXzcbaZtzXVwv/UCNjj210pc0bFGRTJpMms1AjRK8 rbz2FRPdceGHG7FsPKd5sszpuE0hmz4juNr2/FtLoL7e8CcYGnczCZrKvXL9uq7oEfjZgFsiDXa PwXTwDEdubSMF0KvLqHsfz5Sh4VrwpiyrWIz2gm szIriSS6rGubrl/Ip9oTpkVDzQTtc5KYf8xi u0jK783EVeqKL6pEese6Ysv3/MI8ltKAgohqy6ishlrCcD0ZKkR/Xh3ABdBP3ZgKcKmgeNP6Fl5cDQ3HHsYdZF/05dKyvzE1/eOJJyQwH3v9nudfrCQyVSxF7XF99Xm7hbOo0dYegzj4DPmyTdhFXEFjzoH57T5xYJmZaIE27APHzx6lVhSWxWvaTf6hGWGlTfg0hU5JX0bCtw2IOR0vvSQHAsQOKZP1TFYb4nVuA2rWn8iJfNhkQf6e8U3ihwaGuZWGSdqlMrjKI34suiBit956vSvFeeTjmbZx p89 TUA7g7gtpXLdH9XqEy/BYtYevTtEUb qdwOazVb7Fr5Mx5uXIAYyrkyfS62Ck2dxcyTTRFABLMsDe2NZntuPhj0QMxTJ0ZjHKqG/hA 1vCAOzs kdqydPQfu19D75M6bsxRE49mQq/LH9U/s1F8tEcs5Vci0Kvs4yP7ohLsbx6LylOlqVrA7mp9aPlg1kkNjHoh5ImvM7QrwD5Rr7 bIMsztXZiJduKVcsg9oECsh72BhkRdMyosda5UQpPw0G3l1 xUt/M7oD TJdFvI16QaQ7RNzSoLRPJbf8Mx7awDIhG/h3HRc XOcNMqX4XzAGzrfzNZHoT7B YR46/jF t PRnf9//k/UsbfYAM4GzOJS4uwLkw4uZyqf7 7Q5ZV9FtBnxklzqebR6K/eGWgk0GeOKKcQSc8B3ltaMRfwCM1S5AZifh394fakuVDIXN6 JZcs hEzTFOXejS6Fw7b44xgBKaXpTsmGl0SPOJU/tMyrcGWMpRzjH 8/b/A/H8GwubFO4uG61W9 Ko2mNt0FQyZRRCGeC4BGBpDZ82V1LsP4g07hzfSlR1g4Fy8 aAH15C JiYmJTNRCgNvW XeVL6wsTyAbOHdZbx73U39VxvPJsI2zw3kcQDsEiNjn/ h307Tg//XNKuj93mgKi6ksYzXHNBLUpvOxYEKhuG8Hf2URaRGqqia62pn/2KQUVEIG8JbkHwDW15ZOKSHvkHedegdI11mTIWBTzhjaNxdDCfMO4j3jh/9VXlBCP2JsSWlffqfdsgNBvWpegZWBJXWzy/QgOCKWiPG/3 4MnIVaZoERfAF93yZx1tmAkXAQdbvOWTkYr vdG ivwOg7q/V07SlRpI3RDZFfZPkAwxQ0CDSGrDNi8lmSl2FDwD7CEeb1IibOk5g8owDhysY4l5PQMJm1lW 8/hXTrgQMf4Vxp5Bw8mitdAvtDmpuehyMXgS0zHlrtnRZZU0XB1WHtvaNwkwEVCzO9KrFtyxfBE OExrZdXfQ5ff/gPZWIsSMU4CqCta5 7j/s9Q6tRnNcTWjNGrD3h5xkYX8t8QTTgB5K1RYgQf/ snpDxwnTsCecHMzfqMPJgxN/vJZHEPpQEp3KFKp8SvlBpw qVYQs0qAmEnmrPi3pDzbGzyDnukWgCt0zQI8aAMwwVvhcHk0qVB6bzkJ6fc7dVkPM0UPJwlyuOTl4u yeYwz2o8nKFsN/PVVxWqgrIJg9LOg5E67p5e6Blt5rdMtE51l6KQVTydyhygz68e6eTvXCzk95YtD4lXBWt1I0tizaR8xAED3C81yTsJHym V0Zpue/Z5A CPXnP/tZ6AAzthPpr1REDReszyR655kk1z55TQvJaL/eoG5nlV/5uUBg2gjsZB86lgzJrhZBxTJzBzAry4l8mE1Yq 6jEN/axvSPfm1H7ITknhKW1/5j5 rklhSCl7ykFL4tXHj/R GP2DJRFgoOicwVlBUCe enHyOxkWmoY4oPW yt3SVtRFXokBylOcDupPcrrzFTu/vI5N4ldFKghyOhrHVETk/Yd5 KwNuYSaoej6K/3VQqa5f4tmgOHsRq0dhhzU6QzcmVyGRwF4g FQe33N2et ZoPjULgn4WW12nE2ZbeAoYJduuvAAEPF3r3gbPLqkmnE/yR4n2adIsbMbrKKZv4TuLaVnfTbVeIZWKEyW5ez7SpuaAOpAVV1z3U I/2hPK4wvSgqda3RY2xP7TVOTr9PygtB6/5UEb NfbZRi7F3118/CrMEAG4JzLpB8EKvw3SNccppSOR0dOQ6xvR1LthKHOsbVRQOO1UVSU96HyCqVj/FleAju5hwoFiKaJIzrbFfRs2uzjrALkffWFcJxKPIMNQpcoRmcQzTR7x2JBMoJsxJFNtu50znzlw7u9FU EHHsn nBd1pURBVBeCraE61i40TSlF9Mqeaw/MmcVIs3GVxKAz0RNN2rOk3c7sT0DfOCs ZE44Tocq22yaZ9U5EGr0Xv0mlE9x4I4MVYxJyr8lRRtPYA4af/NO8H2FScaI3 qj6NMPmD0mg6XdtigmyqtC50d/SZR0DL fvx0254XKJxFLPXoM3VdvuPGaJTgYZTHsbV fbb231x2um qlztBjJIVtDKZIUCxPcToj9u2tvYdJ94r8BZ5 qGNpg5UiV/HjxZGiS2A8kFSQalcwSBiO9S6m75hwJJEmy5nwilY7I5cu2Me/b8Dj/hUvE1jrMs73WE0JxTMva/JjImWzcWODsyPXK3Ory2GihQ1VfmHFHkKEjA/NrRNKMupTiJflf2A/YVluZSw4rqXSoQOaLVuCiy9JVpGqP2icmkoBK5sPUp6fURttML01PxeE8Fm1aAoGFdN7Wf3R 4bCfu8EArn3TPcKO78cZHNxCXkZPR/QnbWroSVynRnNn6QwfdqcbouqAspWGFQY39kppPB FjI2ztsXg3zokKiBXAix2LWkHHfcaKgs91P2YR2crZaGq/XTvPGYN7tKTGJu7BAKARMiKLECT04VBHwKKfREagKqzlPREK6rheYJcqV6 sssuu8vfHk 0gE7Ti7l5uxHLUx5RMy7vFNIC 8ruf4EDi1MXa aYdt3ZDteiOr2cL/feU2wJesgW3/wyWHPgerEtvynX0arJoT986SugPXgmfYPKblne7CtksEGS yY66PJHASe3pa5sRWAFOQPcG22boyzpniK4LEkGpxq0AWCqj/xVcVMHAuGAa/VBy7Nnw4hNMjvB7i5cJX11xVcmV1B0QUGqKiPyZ4nuXbc mEBbXVwPgQEFSFF9561CME4VE9gHP4of49ZVtgvBF36qpyBonaR6/NPtyVy6E3yp/XrrK1SETcPrGc8wcIQnsCi9E9YD7kXNZKoctLj70CcMPiX6xqA1PC1JUFHBtFE5iJwxCigeJ7mz9DdrIKKZGn5oddPH3BSVt27i5EwvXTw6b0vS/NuhbWMzsYmL6vW/CutFNEL6m584yrtRMjWP8ufWcT/q2nyEYw89Sw/ygrAHzLo9iL5qMges/tG1o9s7ExiMXKTi5aypv7MResUYgA6K UEEai VX8HsPBqHoPtLOk2kCRK08u7KAvgBhoyjTFLDxNxxvg/yHw9mfq95yZEu6va74GNfxu9HAyYkXB8jIBufsDkG0qmo D8b2MKXZS2bojls/nn40GBY7MbAqWWws8I4SqIlfFk1QfCPbMBP Fsbw9LiySr2mqzPoVtSGEn9IC/GeJwXP6nbX/qLGJUkLelZAK ZFOj8kRXg9iXch1IQUsdlPFjIZiW/nLuZbhmEFtSoSHUB5H2eYHJZKZUUoTSlq/tim5SPqJNVnZvgPCx7rSF8PINmhh hxQxfdTrJN8nwTXQuBt2zQlmKcW7R72Xn08IrFGaHar/R4E6DlHlonmu6erzhnw6MXzpgWtgeUFd6KkkOKIYxfQack9dIM9IaeohvHU cdNqwhLig9pWKjjW28PicogzBooaRSHLb06EGqv NMQDqyQnQKHZWrfQH1UKHVa6lfjJbVYjBgomAkHcZN6GhegJSwR5PLYEa kr5kJgbHJwSt/LZMMDrTDvQYemOYInGjKcmJF9s9wJD8O4z2h4KyfNTTH/22TF7RwZ/inZpw1bIOxQsyA 74BfWjUfjzHekDWmKIAgtVRJ8HGtsTIUk 0h4vrgZZCJXma9MW2FBerGv9waVeAAD/UD1L9TZUs0w4pcxh37xLwkwXUIl6HJUqfduKjBbfHfkhQuVA9HlWhiu4DonkviboH1BQ339lHVOy/ggW7ZHvYFlcJDrc NlAkcnn48ZTyU/D8HLDz smtOudet3ER6WxuydFCGyqkrEYCr5TQSnE8Val75TNQufDdO8RnHBSOrZn17vSUU4NCXck6xSyGLFxLYauFU7CpaCXqoqUo4bX/EezTzgBPxGiNwragmBhyNwjIxJZmdHSfwEzmp45XYOkLvzZLkJQs0AAY8UgK1Bc2vHr03ptnSHSBg2AFzGy3QbCmpJFJZC1 ejRolCZRrFykrNht5MMQLxd53JVoqrBb6njZOId j/PX42V37motsV kiC 4ICEc6w13te/KaAKhtbOstt64GMmTcyZJV B1eIlVv4ixApkUBPKgNiyV4wrAYq7uXiob7FY6ijiBynF93W1KbYY2Et1XiJuSTuhG4o57sQcZoWiPETHa KnA5GdtB9B1gtQfHUuXB4w08YBjG42w88KiQlzw3adqfTXq5vSrUxOQ76F0yzfjS0uc5kNQ5io5GKBhOjAnuEjqaGPd1QAAAAAAA==


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2018)

Spoolies


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2018)

hahahahs... same post


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2018)

Hot rollers set

dang - can't get it to post.  HELP, RR!!

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExMWFhUXFxkaGBgXGBoYGxoXGBobGhgYGBcZHSggGh0lGxoaIjEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGy0lHyUtLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAIDBQYBBwj/xABFEAABAgQDBAcEBggGAgMAAAABAhEAAyExBEFRBRJhcRMigZGhwfAGMrHRQlKSk HxBxQVU2JygqIWIzNDVNKywkRjg//EABgBAQEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAgME/8QAKREAAgICAgIBBAEFAQAAAAAAAAECERIhEzEDUUEiYXHw4RQyUqHxBP/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8Aopc1wzsM2z5l61bugmXPQ4Tc8KBhU17ucZn9sJajhrCpbthK2vLVfe0Ls1Hr4nwjjR6szYIngnqkM7XFANSG8YmRiw7lYewqEm2TW7D8YyEnbiQarvRgwAAsKVgv9voHvKlmn0a3u9aF GZjDibXkRqk45JJq7v7ympV6Bx50if9oBnYGpZiHAFhxEYqX7Qy3sD8 beHwhyfaMCyFFTXAN2NQ3OxfOM4s1yRRtP1wV3hcuVGhctowHfEUzEIBJcjV 82sPi5EYudtmYogplrHawc3LfjAqVTlP1TydoONk/NFG//AF9ABY1D9pzqaNxiCdthH1u4Fy7MLeFtYxokzaHdHAE07o6nCzeA5OIeFhzo0k3bCKgEvmGY6NWz1yFol/bIZkjI6a08B4mMyjAzXLKHb1vlE6dnTTeb4ARcLDnRoBtk2Sm ZN665wk7XUBRsuYr3DPviiXssiqpzZVIEPRsxGc8n r4h6xcQ86CsZOc7xVum70GZz7WgjB7YRLDAgh3D5cA5/CARsmTnMH2u2GTcNhkljMcs7J3lUGrWi4l7Ln xZn2ir76cyA9irOhvfvhw28cyGam8CWvxvW9bCKh8NqotwPmYYvF4YfRWfs aoOJey536LtHtNu3UCNACBnUsbxGv2lJVQnOyfjQ EUZ2nhx/tK/s/7Q1O18P 6PhDxIOd i5ne0hLdYv8TqqjvAg24p3KzVzbW5qNIFTtnDfuvFMTjbmG/dn7SfnDwxLmkPVtcEuVVNHoDRs8rCOTdsZdIpmCW3gzDthg2rhyaSVHlunziz2TMkTpfSISwcggsCCCxsSPzh4UD88isO3VBmWphQAKHkY4rbar9IonXesODHnF70MrT4RHNElFwA54CLhQc8ilmbdmH/AHZhGgMRnbDs5JawUCfgC8X06UhjuhtC9OEV Dm75IKACm9q/KLiiHNICTtpQI3U2NGBAD9jwpu2ZqiSXc0JZZp2jnF2mUlrCO/qvCNLwRMvzyM6jaE1NEpU3I5WzEKZtKeQRumvC3BPWpF cONI4rDDQxrhXoy/NL2Z79dxP1fXfCjR9ENIUPCvQc0vZ5TLIsV MTpEt6r8YCk4d9Wi1w2CQ1UKUeJHkI2cyRC8PmR3EwVImymdKCf6YiSgCglJB4h4Ow GmKIJDDTlqIBHS8ah/cV3RYS5iTZJh8mUr D7IguVh1Z0HrSNKioHZRoEQRKkzPqJgqXJagdu2DpEhR5c/RjSoKYDLwMw1oIIl7PpVUGsrSOy5Zq5 EategxYPK2WIHmbLmuyShPFzXveLqVJNA7x3EYhCH3jX6oqebC3bGZNGkmUaPZ9SvfmDh7xr2tEx9mwLr/sMWCdpSqe92h y9okGPTcfAjxjncDoozKb/DiHbpL5BCrRn9h7NTPxmIBUdxAYHdKncsCws 6T2xrtr7WTKkTFsAd1kneHvqoml717DFB jrHS5acQabxWkNvAEJSnq05qV3Rm4jTL0exUu7/ANg cTS/YyTm/YBFiPaGWBYj5w0 0uiE8zMA8DGs4BjMHT7H4fMP3DygtHsvhwaSxAU/21loovoQpnCXUaORcJa4gMe34 rKbms Qi5IlhM1EjZEkWSkHRn LxONnp07ozafbtBSC8gOB7xbvBLg846v26Qkf6uGVyWP 8a5kZ45GlTs5OgjBewkgJxeOwq/ozVLR/LvEHwKT2xYp/SGiv8AmSfj3MuMX/iPo9qnFCiVkAkJLKSUBCiEu5rVgXLCB RMsGls9b/ZKDkO4RDN2NLN0ikVSvbmUB/qSj3g9oJpA8z29RkuX9kn4Lh5EGEi8RsyXQMO7zaEvY8pqpSaaC0ZVXt/uqr0Sk6JC0nvLiLTZ/t1g5pSgrMtSiAApJYk2G8A19WhU0ZcWiyGzpT 7Dv2fLyDcYPWkQ0JekbszRWLwCYhXhU vjFyURGpD5RWBRKlgfW7jCi56L00KIjxnD zc1qM3Fx2CCpWx5iSzPyt3/ONru73ut2xKrBhY3QFAZmvcAS14OM1kY9eBKSHYE5CpHKDpEhRyZ XzjTYfYQU 5vONWYc1WEPkezEuWd6ZiJaCb7yyo10FozKNM0naKnCYVhXttBkqVk13tn EWM2RhkWnLmnREvd/uWfIxNIRLUFGXvBSBvFCyD1bFSVJAs9iNYUIDLwJvXg8Sokm7RMcWcg5zEdlzqsA/OGgs5Ll5ZeqRNLw/OCUyu46Bo7usQKDz4CIrKf2nnGThJqwSFbu6ggWUshCSORU/ZHnUiSSfpHiVHvcmNj kTE9WRJf3lKmK5IDD 5Y7oyuGmAEpNjHDyPZ28SscrDp9VhqsACCQkEcoNlofK1oMKVFNwI4ZHoxRSokywkp3QygxYAHvaB5EiUg7m6CL5Hm5N4ulYajsCeGkBT5CbBNdc3hUgcSMypJp0STX6qflHJciSbSkjmkfFo5Lwat59 2R/KLDEyAz P5GsWRUwGfh0dXqhgCGFHJL5R1eBKS/RlqV3n8InUgK kOLxHIwvWPWBeGwoilBKQ26LqIpqSQOwMOyFNIZm7GaDZqAkV/CA5 Geu8w55QWmVNHEsE 6S kQ7jnrAFi4dr/ODpckix3hxiMrqzVziyHH2ELKTusbgPWx84HmSS9nHOEJRJA3rZQepZbIwWVFVNw4UGqIrcXhWdPrgYv1qeKrGSzeNxZiaPVvZvaQxGFlTS28Usv8AnT1V IMWO9XnzbvaMD jHaLKnYcm7TUf MwD 09pjcrmtmKx6IvR42q0TqWAK0iPpQbVhh9PAs1xk3KjxoAkiFFeJ69YUNlRFN2YqWgrWkSk5KmrEoeNTyANoCk7dllfRykKmr sUqRKfR1ATF890DjF2MEjf3yHVqSSe0kkwHLkqEx5UlKNVFq60 UalJr Cish6MPOVWYtmslIoH0yHdHF7Ll7 qjU7xNeUT4nBLWve6XqAN0e7SubvfmDEmIw4YF1ABrF7Z2cwNv4QpL5YDi9nAfRIH8JbsLw1EkSJalF3mDdDVIS7rUeFN3mVaRYYrHJRugy1LnkOiQKLbJU1/8ASRS6qnIGBJGzppWZs YFqP0EjqJb3UpGg4wPfQxdA8hKV 6CBr EWEmRE3StTdY2DsBdsoMlCNBZDLRRoIlSs/KJZiKawkPZoCPK/bbGBeOmDKUlEsc231 KwP6YqEe8CD UM9r0rkY/EIu8wzA4uJoCxXMByOyKoYxVC/hHml2eiDpI1yZgaJpawzmoMZeTjVEGvdBcjEqKfePeY8z0elOy5m4tIsICkTXWXcAxT4vEKB9498A4fFq3h1o0loy5bNuiVLSKh4BxuISKB29ZRXzZpa58Yp8ViFNeCOzUnRpMLurDEWgtakge7GX2VOLl6wTiV0eB/wB1EncbLHET3pWDsJus5BreMXMnF7mLfBTOqKxqSpGYStl/iloagaK7Drdbnx7oqcXOIdjAUieoqFT3wpaCUt0biUEpruwPPngWpFSZhb8Yq8ViFanvjMdmpyo0slT3EA42YGYCK XOITfxiuxM9T3PfHWC2cpS0XWxMZ0GJlTXolTK/kX1VPwDg9kevqSCCDUZR4RsfDKnz5clyy1gKr9AVV/aDHtqZgKWyte3rWPRA8suwtCzrHF1gZIp73PLuhb1b5RsyPYaeEKGb38UKAi5lbJmkA7h7WT8TEGJ2POcKBQG j0iEhRt1i9hFfIXPUHUoBLOVzFFmzNakeEESdrIIbDMv/7le4OMtLuvmCB/EbQybehWtlnJ2csbvSrlS3YPvggn6qQWctCxuExDFOGSED95vJXMP8gDiUDqxJ/hNYAlymO pRUo0KlkE3ZgBRI4AAcHiaUN2gZLWajcgOMFNrZaK2Rswyz1EhKy5WXUVKOqlKJUo8VVhKnrCwFIoWBO8GD caBOMfqzRvjWyhyV84AxuyySVAJVJDbqt5XSJVmFBuqNCCxewzU/ZHDLBFQ7Hxh8ujXJ4562iv3FoUSEJIYWNSxrXdY8r3icz10BSXrQbx5dYJp2xqwosOkfW YPbSEZ3OBETzV0K7oarEF6S1kat8yNPERaKjzj9LuFbESJze/LUg85ZceCj3RhFKp2iPVf0lSukwSiAQZC0TGZjukmWexlP/THk4sqPP5Fs7Q6oNwarwbhl0MUsmezGD8DPcmPPOJ3hIfi1VivQqvbnB JiqVMZXbGorQSezRKVSKjFxYCZ1Yq8auMwWzU3oK2UqpgrErpFdsubUwZiF0gkvqKL kr1qqYtsOpkiKCYvrWzi6lq6o5Rua0jPje2QYtd4gwXvRzGTGENwCqw19IN/UXE1dIrJyusIKnKpFelXXjMEM2HzVMmKyYqDMTNpFeox0gjE2a/wDRxgnmzJxB3UJCBzVVR7Ej 6PQpYLvk QzjO ymEMrCISzKV11uCKrqO0J3R2RdS7uXcjj8I9MFo8rfyEDDnKujknPSOySo1LUNL MRyS43m6w0y7BBKZ W63z84Ss6qeBme4nxjsIMav674UFIrKuRgziHVMUVgGiVGgORKfpHiXiywK2d0gJDbpfeKjm43XDHviHDyWAG4U8iQ/M5wWjDqLHeVa2XNlQpVo0wuUdHDNexpCm4gimWl Rp6tAJRNSpyFEaJZqCzXv5RJhcUCou4Jtvfk8NAWCVuHGmREGYGd0Ze4PvCzg3H5xn04iUreSSAxYElnzJDZOfCCl4/qOhljVJJ4fPlAxLTFSN1ZSFWNOVwa83hik39dl4GxuJTvIUyt5UmWbGjAgOdeF4H/Xi4BQp2Ljdo2ZcevGBdE0WHcOOcNUoG9fn2wMjGhVBe17aQ6UqrOKG3o UaoCDa2CTOlzJShRaFJtUFQIcH1aPB0YdRSQ1bEcUuCO PfFrDtmHv4N3QX7O zeCmBfSYWQpaiV1QDQljU36wPfHDydaOsPufOYwa9PGC8LJUm48Y mf8H7P/4WG 5R8o6PZLAi2Dww/wDxl/KOLtnROKPmmalRgNWDW7074 pU zWDFsLI 6R8okT7P4T/AI0n7pHygVonJM YRvAZd8BzkFWae PqwbCwv/Hk/do UPGxsMP9iT92j5RK0TkmfKWElFOaewxNMUVU3k98fVSdmyRaVL wn5R04GV 7R9lPyidt2KkkqPkv9UVvO6e CSSNO Pqr9myM5Mr7CflESti4b9xJ 7R8onb7DJI U1yyoh6hw7Fi2bFrxsE7XwYUR rq6Kolp6GQDLBG775WVTFBO8XWWKyCw3Wj3hWwcL/wAaT92j5Qw z E/40j7pHyidha7PCJuM2fuqCcHNJISGUsM4au9vlSalRZJruIDsVQJicTgUhf6vhZgUQUhU0hQCVH3t0zFf5gSAkEMOuosN0CPf1ezeDP/AMWR90j5RGr2UwJ/ Hh/ukfKBWNo csRNSRSX4J fp4C2dgDOxEqU3vq6w0SOsv 0GPpc yOA/4eH 6R8o852vhpEvFTTIkypYSrcSUISlmG6q2qnjpDbMzqg1GHFVAU0D1a3rlEgSwcBiciDeBsMFbj0LM3zpnE5J6pIajEk17o9ORwolkoKSOre9adkTpfeqFMdSG cMlJqWVUkcRTlBU0a0ObPaLIGiBSa0Se8QoNlrQ1QHz9NCisiGUvL18IlEvQl3rUH4xyWkaRLLItGiHhRTdO9y/GIZqkkMzeWUF4aWGzf1 McXh6woGVsrZ6SoqFTZlWfhT4RP0K qE7pyAehc2YdkEKw1LVr674UxQlS kLP7qHzURVWbhIrxLCJukK2R4/GL6RYSAUpISl6UQAmg7H7YAmY9VR0ZNBQZvyrrAiJr0SHbQ NIPkYZhvEHW8MY0tk5bKeRMmJfpEkA/RAqGDuVlTXtm57YucPiA29VjZyCK8iXbyMOWomjU8YFnbLSr3SQQcrXtGWaVE6F1INaPUZ8adzxa7JxG5Mw0w06RU2QRoVJE1LjV5Tf1cYpBvyksEkgCwZyTwvFf kTE7knD4T/cUvppjfRYFKbWJUT9iOPk3o6R9nq3SR3ejwjCyU7wSym krpVHsCXftp5RYJwkkggqmb38K1N2uYw4fcrPZ3jrx4ucDIoBMmAmrFa373b0YMl7Klt76rZTFHtvBgNnrjwnjyGZsUAAjpeP YrvvxgRWx3YhU4A/wAa9cg9ucGDKz2mE8eQydgXHSTPvVjzpYw/9iJYnpZtDnNWz9ivKLBlZ63CCo8m/wAOOHE2f97MH/s14Em zkwH/Wn/AHsz/tWLBlaPYlRGVR48Nln3TPnguWPTTPHraxMnZdSDNxADX6aYPEqgwZWj1vehEx5MnZes3EGtf8 b/wBqQXJ2OGA6We5 tPmeSvGLBlaPQdr47oZMybmlJIGqrJHaWjzHBJCksoFKgGcgkuQ7vnrF9hdlolgqUuatOipi1jtSo18bQRh5SCCyeqTk1eNL9sdIJozIqMHgwaEqoHoKO Th87Zxay5ALg1oLtxguVLBNieYHrSHT8A/WPMPQ0fMdsaMgoATTcLCj0HdplEU2UreYEFw4BFeepglaHJqsNk4YnWEhALBRL3Y0vexhIrN2aKbw74UWapS8lsOKST371YUVBZMnC65w9MoAij61avKJphGZDxBjp3RdVV6MDfrWjsYJpZpS/CHpTw84CnTjLR0s5SJMv6807r8gangwio/xUqZ1cFJMw/v5ySiUOKJfvL7WBgtdIqL3auOk4aX0s9e6iyRdcw5JQm5J1yjNSxOxixNmgSpf0JYuE5duubwThNhgzOnxExWInH6a7J/hlpsgcAOcWu9wi bY/gfhsNLlhh67Y6UgZ/hqzQJMP5Awxi4y83gbbFJBipQPrLtiEyfqsBDKjOHS1qLJTVRIAGpMFjQTsvC9czZhATLqDlvM7l8kgFXYIwO0MQcTilzimij1a2liiR9keJjV 1W0glKcKku9FkZj6R/qUGH8KTrAWzZTB2HaPhxjEak8vRp6VEeCw4JokBs6A9 cFr2Wg20ver1gjo5f0R5wWJFGDdlzrxjXfZn8FJi9kJJBchrNSvPThAU3Bke6HIsWr2Kt2RpSlhukW4vwF7w2XhUvdxzb0IsUWTKRW0VJUkKLONODVIz5aGFJ2slQPVzH0qkDXxi4xmwkTksqlaEOCNGavZA/wDhxCE7r7xehWA40qBURnFjkiCRjELFlJHEjucW74lTPAO8ASCK8KZh/TQxOESEEvUDrU Qrn38jEH6tNQDvbuoINgfotS2r8c2AasOlY4kWrqWodM6fOH/AK2GL5kNapMCCWpSSZTE31Yljp6cxIvBqDEkkCrAVcG9q0PrJAiXJBD3zpln52giVhQQ4egDjnbtYwpeFKhWlBR2Vo5fk3fq0T4crFEhuBO7y50gorBkS tY1yqH4iJ0oCXcaav35U ETzSb9ETVizcj3RClajUEOdcqVvf1pDRWSLlb0spUAoMzEOGN3/GIdl7M6KWlCSAzsBvJAqTRJJa/5Q6XhpiK75IUbDJ3q9h65xNhgr3ireU9g2VwD6v3VBYdKFA7GOqmO7PAk2aSaCnE947B8YalZAfj6YtWIiT9XLnk9vB44pKgD8PMeESlRu/ruziOapQ4czXs1EQA7pzBfiTChL33y7o7AQXjfbbCSA06bKQRlQr wgFRjJbU9tZ JmBWAICVJ60xcsb6SFKDAFyHDG YtFBsr2HS7qHY0bbZ ykSwyUxtQ/yBy9FLgPZsLX02KmLnzbusuB/KDQdkaeVLYDdoNISZZf4RECXYj1wjf4AKK LQLiZzB3J0AFTHQk/nlowtDjJ19NAIJg5q1JBUgoJ iWcc2p cEEU/OCDLBFtPjDVDIHj UAgSt5mHjBUmcMPJViJjgkEIGbWUscT7o4kxLg8OkgrWWlIDrVmRkkfxH1xy Nxy8fP6oaQgskCxagb ECg1cnMRiTbeKNLW2Q4AKmrM1eZdhlkAOADDsi2loar5NlTtibDYcIDMIW5k1Y10qQd7Z2SW59j/jBcvFkeApkYDUwt2vl6pEe4cvVaQWVFynEpLivbDFJCgePw7K90V2HVre9DBMuaBaIghSFCoryo3YbxMmY4qxpkYHE5mOUOCc0kcnp3ZVziAYcIC7517XvfhHRgUO5SH1NfEw0TnJ3gxzAcm5ZiBeluMElNLtxMVEPRKCRYDygebjANCcrdsSIkKep How2ZssK95SvDwpwhIiE8KFCfhfQGJZSQat30N7 tYGnYOjAl9SH4ViWUAHe9H0sKh GUQEqwWb1TuF3tDFKYgdmf4xLvC3zFeyFNlhWRpy7tT MQkchAYBQDCzCoZne2dfVZUjqt73Gni2fGI0SFfWYO9E5NnrmXDQpCwti2t3Sr7LCIiHEk7tCx14sfKGYPeNXs buey0FqcpYu44NrRjc/OHJmBI8waDhSAiPoSN071tDdtR6tDpiN69K2fLy/CGbyAomxURZRNeCVUFsoGmzy2atHpauQpzEBErase7zhR0YhIp6 MKCyB8ICx3iKmmTDS9TBBW2dtPGLU yq8psr7R USyvZZY/3En7R8o65IzTKZKyXAzzjm6HZ3JvW1ou/wDDMxqzR9lQ URq9nSC5mpHMC/2ozkhorZBTSJCu7d9OEdnbGSkurFSxrVv/aK7GTsLLovHoH8qSs8gxizQqDYUFAlTm1y/xbu7IfhpTSzNmrCJaR1lmnYH95XKKA 1WGB3cLh5uJX9aaejljiRc90QKkYjFzEqxayd09WSgAISOAUQC2pjOV9Gsa7JMZiF49pcoFGESTTOYcyefja17PBYRMsbqeUMShcsumosxZwOBAbs8RHQs1cM/hyiVLoHvZNNmdagfK0QzF/apT41zN44FKBPbR/Joasg0tl6 cNlRGUO4bXPXhd4jlKO6A1gz50oc6QXLORtx1jikA0dzrY1 EZNAMnEJUspzF xtcqjuMGS1izuPCF0ZAsOyvfClygBzsIkwZKquZ8qDS/xhyHanGmcMQkuQSMmOoL0PrOGGYDQPzFn9aQ2AYhSSWNcgW fZBUtKXSwNLUtyirkO/WoXvr8tINkTCDX1xhIKQoizkPmLA8tIkWGSVXplV6aQPIxKSWChrQ84l6dyA1Gvf1 cIAqNoIBZQWl2beSfT8YJXLSXZiDQ2IPCEJKVgOAY5h8LuBk0JzObZlORg2WhqQkCjvXLS9MoUiexY0PdCmyl7xJUwIyakQYrDqKR0e6o8SxB4NSEAiap3fhz9PClrKgWNciRTwaBpcyYE/5iBvVYgitLc4UqakacmD/AAZ4LEPmSt6hypQtDRITSrUpTw/COdM73tejPw9aRHNWEgEvwAFSWNgO IAfE4YhXVArqWq2T qGKxBUFELSoOzEBTvV3o1LcYv1MwLltGIPAMagvrA0 ccqefAORWBoirGEB gr7JPkYUWSFhu/QeBhQUiAJXtBOymzB/Uohuyjwj7Qzyf9WZy3iPlWJhJDCg7obLwqXJYZuSzfK2cdHElIAmbZmmoWsg6khubn00V0wTy9SCQKuTm1NK8ovRIH0R1a5Nxtk8dTKDWr8S7C3xjLiazM1I9mlrDqWRkw fhFvs32UkS/eTvHix8H9PFuGAO8OTa6ZPbld4iJJzLDuHDSLFL4Jyb RJwEtBdIbIAZ8aeqQRv23WJrkKN5ebQOVGmmr15HTKHImgGpL6cK5evhEROtNKOTd PLSIjU2fKvzhSlhrjOzh/XlHJsxmKWPKjCt/WsRES0jXkfz9WiDdD vhBMwiu9fwH4/jEKEh2d9Hv3xkSSVKe3lUQ8SwaWNuL hDQo60pbLLSJd1hvFVG4UprFRWLo9DXTjD5csXNToPVYFEsvkCKZCuvxggot1u3WIDoQ5NLaXjhl5t EdXMIBLE1GXLhDUqc6A2NrtqXhIje7h/TPEiD4wigUf13Xh/RsKenhI6riz5Mk/jnDZs0jccgPk eTes4p9s48y5ktIcA88gT3QFL2461FwfdAANXU4ALigeK6OkfFKStff8A0rNOZh1 fjDU4og3f1TsjMz9sqSlaWVvMSHsWDnd4NBeBxROGUupO4C5YEUfKGwfikk2y/Xj6EO5tb4w2ROI5Z0buaMZgdpTBuL3huboKhdTs/OsGTfaHdYkEJULgUHM65wZG5f eS/a/f8ApqJ6ErBSS7VoTlA81J3d01IzArSgYkta9MrRkpW21IWVLNE9I/8AQUi/aYs1bfVvKHRqBD13WTbXweCx/pvJ8K/5LtGIVvgJSrmpgGpTt8oJGNBoTbKndx9GMun2ldaUbt0bzN9ZiAHzqe6LgYZwmrvnvdbXds5iRyn45R7Df1jeoPHz4Q VL1qR2UHCK1M4oSFKBalDllkKjjEK9q6EuO6utb0hs50XK0Ie47x5woopm0y9VEHm0chINnTGDV3idCKm97698TIlq kPEN21vnp8YbgFuSSQ51vevwg0qdVGN fKNsyJDXv4gd8RTVgC1XZqVPBzys94cpN968D4qSFAFSlCoLAseApVyWtwHPLFEoRd1VA7uAGkOC07rsCXINKU8vnEalsLPS342sYFKsqBq0 HH8oBCJkwAOeqSKa8 ZeI1r3k1o 7mLOC3c8C4gF6qckhgK8uUEIKiCQKDz05CASIpbOhpx4 USib0YZiXDDW Vbw2YVuAAd4l Hd8OcdxFC5fdF76Z6QkdSrfqSQ9WfLnxGhzh8yVvG4101 UQyR9Hd93Or2u3KJ0TanJuNG cFEQy0FSuD1Hg/5QUUM16HKr9/rz4gipBpf8fjEqHLb1AGoO6KisZMUk/Ox FrR1GhPd298IockjL3XMLpHFmtaAiQ1DX4aAjR6/jHFIS9b1a/B2bK0NlzGrV3rTwDeq8I4uYGB3ma50zN UJHVkBsueWscTV6Hk552s8OmAvn429E ELduxDkFidci3CkBFdtHZ2 tCj9HXjTXjFfifZ3eKilkvunkU1EaGXvEsTxyh/RtYBohUmuv2zOStjTJlZjA1SCHPhk484speyymT0RexDjJm7vzi1lirVu4LDu9aw4Td36J4 ZhoZeST7MvhfZpuskiqQkvmBZwaxGdgTP9M7qkCxLuNAQDXlGtKhQGr2PrR4cokjdHaTy0EVDyy9mHV7LLLhRHW3xW53yCotzESD2SUoFSkJJY9bM5EsSz8Y2Z73OXNs4aFLYggFjkcsoqLll8sx K9nSvoxugsADcGjMxSeHKNTIllCAntLijc4dMVkUsWy8mhpmKNrN Y4GGjEvI3pg MlEgsWHJ zvisl4ZCXG4khRdRbyMWc6bahB8K vGAd6lHSQS76cO3SBxM2JSgaghsqq8i0KI17pLlDnNjHItkF4X3lczEmHPV7vOFCjo/ggrD5dsDzD1k8lHtFoUKAh67nn84bKHXHLyMKFGRBlfP/1guZRJalMqQoURAO8esXLix0taCMQaDiFPxpChRMRoN/5h47sdIqOR/wDKFCgJkyUjeIamnYInmnqvxRChQgSHLmfA0iIHqj1rHIUDEiSa/wBCj2sKw5FFCiI6o09aGJVUSWpRXnChRAMR7/AGecOmG3M/EQoUAk2Q5ecSoNe6FChA5PNB/MPiIHB6/f8YUKEB0s/GCZduwecKFEQFLPXPrWHLNoUKEAIZ/yj4GA11VWtviYUKIiGcWJhQoUJk//2Q==

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExMWFhUXFxkaGBgXGBoYGxoXGBobGhgYGBcZHSggGh0lGxoaIjEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGy0lHyUtLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAIDBQYBBwj/xABFEAABAgQDBAcEBggGAgMAAAABAhEAAyExBEFRBRJhcRMigZGhwfAGMrHRQlKSk HxBxQVU2JygqIWIzNDVNKywkRjg//EABgBAQEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAgME/8QAKREAAgICAgIBBAEFAQAAAAAAAAECERIhEzEDUUEiYXHw4RQyUqHxBP/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8Aopc1wzsM2z5l61bugmXPQ4Tc8KBhU17ucZn9sJajhrCpbthK2vLVfe0Ls1Hr4nwjjR6szYIngnqkM7XFANSG8YmRiw7lYewqEm2TW7D8YyEnbiQarvRgwAAsKVgv9voHvKlmn0a3u9aF GZjDibXkRqk45JJq7v7ympV6Bx50if9oBnYGpZiHAFhxEYqX7Qy3sD8 beHwhyfaMCyFFTXAN2NQ3OxfOM4s1yRRtP1wV3hcuVGhctowHfEUzEIBJcjV 82sPi5EYudtmYogplrHawc3LfjAqVTlP1TydoONk/NFG//AF9ABY1D9pzqaNxiCdthH1u4Fy7MLeFtYxokzaHdHAE07o6nCzeA5OIeFhzo0k3bCKgEvmGY6NWz1yFol/bIZkjI6a08B4mMyjAzXLKHb1vlE6dnTTeb4ARcLDnRoBtk2Sm ZN665wk7XUBRsuYr3DPviiXssiqpzZVIEPRsxGc8n r4h6xcQ86CsZOc7xVum70GZz7WgjB7YRLDAgh3D5cA5/CARsmTnMH2u2GTcNhkljMcs7J3lUGrWi4l7Ln xZn2ir76cyA9irOhvfvhw28cyGam8CWvxvW9bCKh8NqotwPmYYvF4YfRWfs aoOJey536LtHtNu3UCNACBnUsbxGv2lJVQnOyfjQ EUZ2nhx/tK/s/7Q1O18P 6PhDxIOd i5ne0hLdYv8TqqjvAg24p3KzVzbW5qNIFTtnDfuvFMTjbmG/dn7SfnDwxLmkPVtcEuVVNHoDRs8rCOTdsZdIpmCW3gzDthg2rhyaSVHlunziz2TMkTpfSISwcggsCCCxsSPzh4UD88isO3VBmWphQAKHkY4rbar9IonXesODHnF70MrT4RHNElFwA54CLhQc8ilmbdmH/AHZhGgMRnbDs5JawUCfgC8X06UhjuhtC9OEV Dm75IKACm9q/KLiiHNICTtpQI3U2NGBAD9jwpu2ZqiSXc0JZZp2jnF2mUlrCO/qvCNLwRMvzyM6jaE1NEpU3I5WzEKZtKeQRumvC3BPWpF cONI4rDDQxrhXoy/NL2Z79dxP1fXfCjR9ENIUPCvQc0vZ5TLIsV MTpEt6r8YCk4d9Wi1w2CQ1UKUeJHkI2cyRC8PmR3EwVImymdKCf6YiSgCglJB4h4Ow GmKIJDDTlqIBHS8ah/cV3RYS5iTZJh8mUr D7IguVh1Z0HrSNKioHZRoEQRKkzPqJgqXJagdu2DpEhR5c/RjSoKYDLwMw1oIIl7PpVUGsrSOy5Zq5 EategxYPK2WIHmbLmuyShPFzXveLqVJNA7x3EYhCH3jX6oqebC3bGZNGkmUaPZ9SvfmDh7xr2tEx9mwLr/sMWCdpSqe92h y9okGPTcfAjxjncDoozKb/DiHbpL5BCrRn9h7NTPxmIBUdxAYHdKncsCws 6T2xrtr7WTKkTFsAd1kneHvqoml717DFB jrHS5acQabxWkNvAEJSnq05qV3Rm4jTL0exUu7/ANg cTS/YyTm/YBFiPaGWBYj5w0 0uiE8zMA8DGs4BjMHT7H4fMP3DygtHsvhwaSxAU/21loovoQpnCXUaORcJa4gMe34 rKbms Qi5IlhM1EjZEkWSkHRn LxONnp07ozafbtBSC8gOB7xbvBLg846v26Qkf6uGVyWP 8a5kZ45GlTs5OgjBewkgJxeOwq/ozVLR/LvEHwKT2xYp/SGiv8AmSfj3MuMX/iPo9qnFCiVkAkJLKSUBCiEu5rVgXLCB RMsGls9b/ZKDkO4RDN2NLN0ikVSvbmUB/qSj3g9oJpA8z29RkuX9kn4Lh5EGEi8RsyXQMO7zaEvY8pqpSaaC0ZVXt/uqr0Sk6JC0nvLiLTZ/t1g5pSgrMtSiAApJYk2G8A19WhU0ZcWiyGzpT 7Dv2fLyDcYPWkQ0JekbszRWLwCYhXhU vjFyURGpD5RWBRKlgfW7jCi56L00KIjxnD zc1qM3Fx2CCpWx5iSzPyt3/ONru73ut2xKrBhY3QFAZmvcAS14OM1kY9eBKSHYE5CpHKDpEhRyZ XzjTYfYQU 5vONWYc1WEPkezEuWd6ZiJaCb7yyo10FozKNM0naKnCYVhXttBkqVk13tn EWM2RhkWnLmnREvd/uWfIxNIRLUFGXvBSBvFCyD1bFSVJAs9iNYUIDLwJvXg8Sokm7RMcWcg5zEdlzqsA/OGgs5Ll5ZeqRNLw/OCUyu46Bo7usQKDz4CIrKf2nnGThJqwSFbu6ggWUshCSORU/ZHnUiSSfpHiVHvcmNj kTE9WRJf3lKmK5IDD 5Y7oyuGmAEpNjHDyPZ28SscrDp9VhqsACCQkEcoNlofK1oMKVFNwI4ZHoxRSokywkp3QygxYAHvaB5EiUg7m6CL5Hm5N4ulYajsCeGkBT5CbBNdc3hUgcSMypJp0STX6qflHJciSbSkjmkfFo5Lwat59 2R/KLDEyAz P5GsWRUwGfh0dXqhgCGFHJL5R1eBKS/RlqV3n8InUgK kOLxHIwvWPWBeGwoilBKQ26LqIpqSQOwMOyFNIZm7GaDZqAkV/CA5 Geu8w55QWmVNHEsE 6S kQ7jnrAFi4dr/ODpckix3hxiMrqzVziyHH2ELKTusbgPWx84HmSS9nHOEJRJA3rZQepZbIwWVFVNw4UGqIrcXhWdPrgYv1qeKrGSzeNxZiaPVvZvaQxGFlTS28Usv8AnT1V IMWO9XnzbvaMD jHaLKnYcm7TUf MwD 09pjcrmtmKx6IvR42q0TqWAK0iPpQbVhh9PAs1xk3KjxoAkiFFeJ69YUNlRFN2YqWgrWkSk5KmrEoeNTyANoCk7dllfRykKmr sUqRKfR1ATF890DjF2MEjf3yHVqSSe0kkwHLkqEx5UlKNVFq60 UalJr Cish6MPOVWYtmslIoH0yHdHF7Ll7 qjU7xNeUT4nBLWve6XqAN0e7SubvfmDEmIw4YF1ABrF7Z2cwNv4QpL5YDi9nAfRIH8JbsLw1EkSJalF3mDdDVIS7rUeFN3mVaRYYrHJRugy1LnkOiQKLbJU1/8ASRS6qnIGBJGzppWZs YFqP0EjqJb3UpGg4wPfQxdA8hKV 6CBr EWEmRE3StTdY2DsBdsoMlCNBZDLRRoIlSs/KJZiKawkPZoCPK/bbGBeOmDKUlEsc231 KwP6YqEe8CD UM9r0rkY/EIu8wzA4uJoCxXMByOyKoYxVC/hHml2eiDpI1yZgaJpawzmoMZeTjVEGvdBcjEqKfePeY8z0elOy5m4tIsICkTXWXcAxT4vEKB9498A4fFq3h1o0loy5bNuiVLSKh4BxuISKB29ZRXzZpa58Yp8ViFNeCOzUnRpMLurDEWgtakge7GX2VOLl6wTiV0eB/wB1EncbLHET3pWDsJus5BreMXMnF7mLfBTOqKxqSpGYStl/iloagaK7Drdbnx7oqcXOIdjAUieoqFT3wpaCUt0biUEpruwPPngWpFSZhb8Yq8ViFanvjMdmpyo0slT3EA42YGYCK XOITfxiuxM9T3PfHWC2cpS0XWxMZ0GJlTXolTK/kX1VPwDg9kevqSCCDUZR4RsfDKnz5clyy1gKr9AVV/aDHtqZgKWyte3rWPRA8suwtCzrHF1gZIp73PLuhb1b5RsyPYaeEKGb38UKAi5lbJmkA7h7WT8TEGJ2POcKBQG j0iEhRt1i9hFfIXPUHUoBLOVzFFmzNakeEESdrIIbDMv/7le4OMtLuvmCB/EbQybehWtlnJ2csbvSrlS3YPvggn6qQWctCxuExDFOGSED95vJXMP8gDiUDqxJ/hNYAlymO pRUo0KlkE3ZgBRI4AAcHiaUN2gZLWajcgOMFNrZaK2Rswyz1EhKy5WXUVKOqlKJUo8VVhKnrCwFIoWBO8GD caBOMfqzRvjWyhyV84AxuyySVAJVJDbqt5XSJVmFBuqNCCxewzU/ZHDLBFQ7Hxh8ujXJ4562iv3FoUSEJIYWNSxrXdY8r3icz10BSXrQbx5dYJp2xqwosOkfW YPbSEZ3OBETzV0K7oarEF6S1kat8yNPERaKjzj9LuFbESJze/LUg85ZceCj3RhFKp2iPVf0lSukwSiAQZC0TGZjukmWexlP/THk4sqPP5Fs7Q6oNwarwbhl0MUsmezGD8DPcmPPOJ3hIfi1VivQqvbnB JiqVMZXbGorQSezRKVSKjFxYCZ1Yq8auMwWzU3oK2UqpgrErpFdsubUwZiF0gkvqKL kr1qqYtsOpkiKCYvrWzi6lq6o5Rua0jPje2QYtd4gwXvRzGTGENwCqw19IN/UXE1dIrJyusIKnKpFelXXjMEM2HzVMmKyYqDMTNpFeox0gjE2a/wDRxgnmzJxB3UJCBzVVR7Ej 6PQpYLvk QzjO ymEMrCISzKV11uCKrqO0J3R2RdS7uXcjj8I9MFo8rfyEDDnKujknPSOySo1LUNL MRyS43m6w0y7BBKZ W63z84Ss6qeBme4nxjsIMav674UFIrKuRgziHVMUVgGiVGgORKfpHiXiywK2d0gJDbpfeKjm43XDHviHDyWAG4U8iQ/M5wWjDqLHeVa2XNlQpVo0wuUdHDNexpCm4gimWl Rp6tAJRNSpyFEaJZqCzXv5RJhcUCou4Jtvfk8NAWCVuHGmREGYGd0Ze4PvCzg3H5xn04iUreSSAxYElnzJDZOfCCl4/qOhljVJJ4fPlAxLTFSN1ZSFWNOVwa83hik39dl4GxuJTvIUyt5UmWbGjAgOdeF4H/Xi4BQp2Ljdo2ZcevGBdE0WHcOOcNUoG9fn2wMjGhVBe17aQ6UqrOKG3o UaoCDa2CTOlzJShRaFJtUFQIcH1aPB0YdRSQ1bEcUuCO PfFrDtmHv4N3QX7O zeCmBfSYWQpaiV1QDQljU36wPfHDydaOsPufOYwa9PGC8LJUm48Y mf8H7P/4WG 5R8o6PZLAi2Dww/wDxl/KOLtnROKPmmalRgNWDW7074 pU zWDFsLI 6R8okT7P4T/AI0n7pHygVonJM YRvAZd8BzkFWae PqwbCwv/Hk/do UPGxsMP9iT92j5RK0TkmfKWElFOaewxNMUVU3k98fVSdmyRaVL wn5R04GV 7R9lPyidt2KkkqPkv9UVvO6e CSSNO Pqr9myM5Mr7CflESti4b9xJ 7R8onb7DJI U1yyoh6hw7Fi2bFrxsE7XwYUR rq6Kolp6GQDLBG775WVTFBO8XWWKyCw3Wj3hWwcL/wAaT92j5Qw z E/40j7pHyidha7PCJuM2fuqCcHNJISGUsM4au9vlSalRZJruIDsVQJicTgUhf6vhZgUQUhU0hQCVH3t0zFf5gSAkEMOuosN0CPf1ezeDP/AMWR90j5RGr2UwJ/ Hh/ukfKBWNo csRNSRSX4J fp4C2dgDOxEqU3vq6w0SOsv 0GPpc yOA/4eH 6R8o852vhpEvFTTIkypYSrcSUISlmG6q2qnjpDbMzqg1GHFVAU0D1a3rlEgSwcBiciDeBsMFbj0LM3zpnE5J6pIajEk17o9ORwolkoKSOre9adkTpfeqFMdSG cMlJqWVUkcRTlBU0a0ObPaLIGiBSa0Se8QoNlrQ1QHz9NCisiGUvL18IlEvQl3rUH4xyWkaRLLItGiHhRTdO9y/GIZqkkMzeWUF4aWGzf1 McXh6woGVsrZ6SoqFTZlWfhT4RP0K qE7pyAehc2YdkEKw1LVr674UxQlS kLP7qHzURVWbhIrxLCJukK2R4/GL6RYSAUpISl6UQAmg7H7YAmY9VR0ZNBQZvyrrAiJr0SHbQ NIPkYZhvEHW8MY0tk5bKeRMmJfpEkA/RAqGDuVlTXtm57YucPiA29VjZyCK8iXbyMOWomjU8YFnbLSr3SQQcrXtGWaVE6F1INaPUZ8adzxa7JxG5Mw0w06RU2QRoVJE1LjV5Tf1cYpBvyksEkgCwZyTwvFf kTE7knD4T/cUvppjfRYFKbWJUT9iOPk3o6R9nq3SR3ejwjCyU7wSym krpVHsCXftp5RYJwkkggqmb38K1N2uYw4fcrPZ3jrx4ucDIoBMmAmrFa373b0YMl7Klt76rZTFHtvBgNnrjwnjyGZsUAAjpeP YrvvxgRWx3YhU4A/wAa9cg9ucGDKz2mE8eQydgXHSTPvVjzpYw/9iJYnpZtDnNWz9ivKLBlZ63CCo8m/wAOOHE2f97MH/s14Em zkwH/Wn/AHsz/tWLBlaPYlRGVR48Nln3TPnguWPTTPHraxMnZdSDNxADX6aYPEqgwZWj1vehEx5MnZes3EGtf8 b/wBqQXJ2OGA6We5 tPmeSvGLBlaPQdr47oZMybmlJIGqrJHaWjzHBJCksoFKgGcgkuQ7vnrF9hdlolgqUuatOipi1jtSo18bQRh5SCCyeqTk1eNL9sdIJozIqMHgwaEqoHoKO Th87Zxay5ALg1oLtxguVLBNieYHrSHT8A/WPMPQ0fMdsaMgoATTcLCj0HdplEU2UreYEFw4BFeepglaHJqsNk4YnWEhALBRL3Y0vexhIrN2aKbw74UWapS8lsOKST371YUVBZMnC65w9MoAij61avKJphGZDxBjp3RdVV6MDfrWjsYJpZpS/CHpTw84CnTjLR0s5SJMv6807r8gangwio/xUqZ1cFJMw/v5ySiUOKJfvL7WBgtdIqL3auOk4aX0s9e6iyRdcw5JQm5J1yjNSxOxixNmgSpf0JYuE5duubwThNhgzOnxExWInH6a7J/hlpsgcAOcWu9wi bY/gfhsNLlhh67Y6UgZ/hqzQJMP5Awxi4y83gbbFJBipQPrLtiEyfqsBDKjOHS1qLJTVRIAGpMFjQTsvC9czZhATLqDlvM7l8kgFXYIwO0MQcTilzimij1a2liiR9keJjV 1W0glKcKku9FkZj6R/qUGH8KTrAWzZTB2HaPhxjEak8vRp6VEeCw4JokBs6A9 cFr2Wg20ver1gjo5f0R5wWJFGDdlzrxjXfZn8FJi9kJJBchrNSvPThAU3Bke6HIsWr2Kt2RpSlhukW4vwF7w2XhUvdxzb0IsUWTKRW0VJUkKLONODVIz5aGFJ2slQPVzH0qkDXxi4xmwkTksqlaEOCNGavZA/wDhxCE7r7xehWA40qBURnFjkiCRjELFlJHEjucW74lTPAO8ASCK8KZh/TQxOESEEvUDrU Qrn38jEH6tNQDvbuoINgfotS2r8c2AasOlY4kWrqWodM6fOH/AK2GL5kNapMCCWpSSZTE31Yljp6cxIvBqDEkkCrAVcG9q0PrJAiXJBD3zpln52giVhQQ4egDjnbtYwpeFKhWlBR2Vo5fk3fq0T4crFEhuBO7y50gorBkS tY1yqH4iJ0oCXcaav35U ETzSb9ETVizcj3RClajUEOdcqVvf1pDRWSLlb0spUAoMzEOGN3/GIdl7M6KWlCSAzsBvJAqTRJJa/5Q6XhpiK75IUbDJ3q9h65xNhgr3ireU9g2VwD6v3VBYdKFA7GOqmO7PAk2aSaCnE947B8YalZAfj6YtWIiT9XLnk9vB44pKgD8PMeESlRu/ruziOapQ4czXs1EQA7pzBfiTChL33y7o7AQXjfbbCSA06bKQRlQr wgFRjJbU9tZ JmBWAICVJ60xcsb6SFKDAFyHDG YtFBsr2HS7qHY0bbZ ykSwyUxtQ/yBy9FLgPZsLX02KmLnzbusuB/KDQdkaeVLYDdoNISZZf4RECXYj1wjf4AKK LQLiZzB3J0AFTHQk/nlowtDjJ19NAIJg5q1JBUgoJ iWcc2p cEEU/OCDLBFtPjDVDIHj UAgSt5mHjBUmcMPJViJjgkEIGbWUscT7o4kxLg8OkgrWWlIDrVmRkkfxH1xy Nxy8fP6oaQgskCxagb ECg1cnMRiTbeKNLW2Q4AKmrM1eZdhlkAOADDsi2loar5NlTtibDYcIDMIW5k1Y10qQd7Z2SW59j/jBcvFkeApkYDUwt2vl6pEe4cvVaQWVFynEpLivbDFJCgePw7K90V2HVre9DBMuaBaIghSFCoryo3YbxMmY4qxpkYHE5mOUOCc0kcnp3ZVziAYcIC7517XvfhHRgUO5SH1NfEw0TnJ3gxzAcm5ZiBeluMElNLtxMVEPRKCRYDygebjANCcrdsSIkKep How2ZssK95SvDwpwhIiE8KFCfhfQGJZSQat30N7 tYGnYOjAl9SH4ViWUAHe9H0sKh GUQEqwWb1TuF3tDFKYgdmf4xLvC3zFeyFNlhWRpy7tT MQkchAYBQDCzCoZne2dfVZUjqt73Gni2fGI0SFfWYO9E5NnrmXDQpCwti2t3Sr7LCIiHEk7tCx14sfKGYPeNXs buey0FqcpYu44NrRjc/OHJmBI8waDhSAiPoSN071tDdtR6tDpiN69K2fLy/CGbyAomxURZRNeCVUFsoGmzy2atHpauQpzEBErase7zhR0YhIp6 MKCyB8ICx3iKmmTDS9TBBW2dtPGLU yq8psr7R USyvZZY/3En7R8o65IzTKZKyXAzzjm6HZ3JvW1ou/wDDMxqzR9lQ URq9nSC5mpHMC/2ozkhorZBTSJCu7d9OEdnbGSkurFSxrVv/aK7GTsLLovHoH8qSs8gxizQqDYUFAlTm1y/xbu7IfhpTSzNmrCJaR1lmnYH95XKKA 1WGB3cLh5uJX9aaejljiRc90QKkYjFzEqxayd09WSgAISOAUQC2pjOV9Gsa7JMZiF49pcoFGESTTOYcyefja17PBYRMsbqeUMShcsumosxZwOBAbs8RHQs1cM/hyiVLoHvZNNmdagfK0QzF/apT41zN44FKBPbR/Joasg0tl6 cNlRGUO4bXPXhd4jlKO6A1gz50oc6QXLORtx1jikA0dzrY1 EZNAMnEJUspzF xtcqjuMGS1izuPCF0ZAsOyvfClygBzsIkwZKquZ8qDS/xhyHanGmcMQkuQSMmOoL0PrOGGYDQPzFn9aQ2AYhSSWNcgW fZBUtKXSwNLUtyirkO/WoXvr8tINkTCDX1xhIKQoizkPmLA8tIkWGSVXplV6aQPIxKSWChrQ84l6dyA1Gvf1 cIAqNoIBZQWl2beSfT8YJXLSXZiDQ2IPCEJKVgOAY5h8LuBk0JzObZlORg2WhqQkCjvXLS9MoUiexY0PdCmyl7xJUwIyakQYrDqKR0e6o8SxB4NSEAiap3fhz9PClrKgWNciRTwaBpcyYE/5iBvVYgitLc4UqakacmD/AAZ4LEPmSt6hypQtDRITSrUpTw/COdM73tejPw9aRHNWEgEvwAFSWNgO IAfE4YhXVArqWq2T qGKxBUFELSoOzEBTvV3o1LcYv1MwLltGIPAMagvrA0 ccqefAORWBoirGEB gr7JPkYUWSFhu/QeBhQUiAJXtBOymzB/Uohuyjwj7Qzyf9WZy3iPlWJhJDCg7obLwqXJYZuSzfK2cdHElIAmbZmmoWsg6khubn00V0wTy9SCQKuTm1NK8ovRIH0R1a5Nxtk8dTKDWr8S7C3xjLiazM1I9mlrDqWRkw fhFvs32UkS/eTvHix8H9PFuGAO8OTa6ZPbld4iJJzLDuHDSLFL4Jyb RJwEtBdIbIAZ8aeqQRv23WJrkKN5ebQOVGmmr15HTKHImgGpL6cK5evhEROtNKOTd PLSIjU2fKvzhSlhrjOzh/XlHJsxmKWPKjCt/WsRES0jXkfz9WiDdD vhBMwiu9fwH4/jEKEh2d9Hv3xkSSVKe3lUQ8SwaWNuL hDQo60pbLLSJd1hvFVG4UprFRWLo9DXTjD5csXNToPVYFEsvkCKZCuvxggot1u3WIDoQ5NLaXjhl5t EdXMIBLE1GXLhDUqc6A2NrtqXhIje7h/TPEiD4wigUf13Xh/RsKenhI6riz5Mk/jnDZs0jccgPk eTes4p9s48y5ktIcA88gT3QFL2461FwfdAANXU4ALigeK6OkfFKStff8A0rNOZh1 fjDU4og3f1TsjMz9sqSlaWVvMSHsWDnd4NBeBxROGUupO4C5YEUfKGwfikk2y/Xj6EO5tb4w2ROI5Z0buaMZgdpTBuL3huboKhdTs/OsGTfaHdYkEJULgUHM65wZG5f eS/a/f8ApqJ6ErBSS7VoTlA81J3d01IzArSgYkta9MrRkpW21IWVLNE9I/8AQUi/aYs1bfVvKHRqBD13WTbXweCx/pvJ8K/5LtGIVvgJSrmpgGpTt8oJGNBoTbKndx9GMun2ldaUbt0bzN9ZiAHzqe6LgYZwmrvnvdbXds5iRyn45R7Df1jeoPHz4Q VL1qR2UHCK1M4oSFKBalDllkKjjEK9q6EuO6utb0hs50XK0Ie47x5woopm0y9VEHm0chINnTGDV3idCKm97698TIlq kPEN21vnp8YbgFuSSQ51vevwg0qdVGN fKNsyJDXv4gd8RTVgC1XZqVPBzys94cpN968D4qSFAFSlCoLAseApVyWtwHPLFEoRd1VA7uAGkOC07rsCXINKU8vnEalsLPS342sYFKsqBq0 HH8oBCJkwAOeqSKa8 ZeI1r3k1o 7mLOC3c8C4gF6qckhgK8uUEIKiCQKDz05CASIpbOhpx4 USib0YZiXDDW Vbw2YVuAAd4l Hd8OcdxFC5fdF76Z6QkdSrfqSQ9WfLnxGhzh8yVvG4101 UQyR9Hd93Or2u3KJ0TanJuNG cFEQy0FSuD1Hg/5QUUM16HKr9/rz4gipBpf8fjEqHLb1AGoO6KisZMUk/Ox FrR1GhPd298IockjL3XMLpHFmtaAiQ1DX4aAjR6/jHFIS9b1a/B2bK0NlzGrV3rTwDeq8I4uYGB3ma50zN UJHVkBsueWscTV6Hk552s8OmAvn429E ELduxDkFidci3CkBFdtHZ2 tCj9HXjTXjFfifZ3eKilkvunkU1EaGXvEsTxyh/RtYBohUmuv2zOStjTJlZjA1SCHPhk484speyymT0RexDjJm7vzi1lirVu4LDu9aw4Td36J4 ZhoZeST7MvhfZpuskiqQkvmBZwaxGdgTP9M7qkCxLuNAQDXlGtKhQGr2PrR4cokjdHaTy0EVDyy9mHV7LLLhRHW3xW53yCotzESD2SUoFSkJJY9bM5EsSz8Y2Z73OXNs4aFLYggFjkcsoqLll8sx K9nSvoxugsADcGjMxSeHKNTIllCAntLijc4dMVkUsWy8mhpmKNrN Y4GGjEvI3pg MlEgsWHJ zvisl4ZCXG4khRdRbyMWc6bahB8K vGAd6lHSQS76cO3SBxM2JSgaghsqq8i0KI17pLlDnNjHItkF4X3lczEmHPV7vOFCjo/ggrD5dsDzD1k8lHtFoUKAh67nn84bKHXHLyMKFGRBlfP/1guZRJalMqQoURAO8esXLix0taCMQaDiFPxpChRMRoN/5h47sdIqOR/wDKFCgJkyUjeIamnYInmnqvxRChQgSHLmfA0iIHqj1rHIUDEiSa/wBCj2sKw5FFCiI6o09aGJVUSWpRXnChRAMR7/AGecOmG3M/EQoUAk2Q5ecSoNe6FChA5PNB/MPiIHB6/f8YUKEB0s/GCZduwecKFEQFLPXPrWHLNoUKEAIZ/yj4GA11VWtviYUKIiGcWJhQoUJk//2Q==


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2018)

will this be ok?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2018)

RR, yeah thanks.  I remember one kind that had teeth.  Can't believe I used those. :laugh:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 17, 2018)

And I think you can still buy Keds and electric rollers.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> And I think you can still buy Keds and electric rollers.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 18, 2018)

Decoder rings and whistle rings, horseshoe cleats, Big Daddy Ed Roth, green hot dogs, Maypo.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 18, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Keds tennis shoes



Red ball Jets
Never had ‘em
Saw ‘em, though











some of the poorest kids in our neighborhood had the neatest stuff


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 18, 2018)

meat grinder with table clamp


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 18, 2018)

What the Butler saw.........




https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=what+the+butler+saw+machine&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjHnIecmancAhWBCCwKHUOXA7cQ_AUICigB&biw=882&bih=878#imgrc=xgoEn0U4UMLWbM:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 18, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 54065



That is known as a "Brannock device" and they are still in use as far as I know.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 54070



I  still own and occasionally use one of these!!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Saturday morning serials
> Chapters one through fifteen
> Fly paper, penny loafers, and lucky strike green
> Flat tops, sock hops, Studebaker, "Pepsi, please"
> ...



Ah -- vintage Statler Brothers!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 19, 2018)

RR made a post in another thread that made me think of the dangerous glass bottles that we used to use in the bathroom for shampoo, mouthwash, etc... instead of the common plastic bottles we use today.






And little craft projects like this toilet tissue cover that has thankfully slipped quietly into the past.


----------

